# 2013 February 24th West Bend Wis swap meet Same place as in the past.



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 1, 2013)

For those that have gone to this swap meet they know it has alot to offer. We have the Bicycle Swap meet in one building (40spaces) Then along with the bicycle swap you also get full access to the car swap meet which is around 200 spaces. I have not heard of any price increase in the admission but not 100% sure but last year is was only $6 with no parking fees. Approx. 240 spaces all heated and indoors in a clean facitity for $6.... Come out and find some treasures! Spaces are numbered.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 1, 2013)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## 55tbird (Jan 4, 2013)

*I'll be there*

This is a great meet and hope some of you fellow collectors can make the trek to WI.  Mike


----------



## bikeman76 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Great swap !*

This is a great swap and easy to get to. Right at the highway exit.
I'll be there !
Joe


----------



## ace (Jan 6, 2013)

*Always a good time*

Sign me up Jeff!


----------



## mrflagman (Jan 20, 2013)

What is address for the meet?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 16, 2013)

*2013-February-24th-West-Bend-Wis*

I have had people ask me about the meet!
Can you post directions from chicago?


----------



## Waterland (Feb 16, 2013)

Here's the address for the meet from a previous thread on here started by Wes Pinchot 3 years ago:

Washington County Fair Grounds
3000 Hwy PV- Westbend, WI 53095


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 17, 2013)

*Directions*

Thanks,
wes


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 18, 2013)

what time does the swap open? or what time should we arrive to set up?

Nick.


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 18, 2013)

I was told set up is at 7 AM, I'm thinkin earlier though. See ya there pals!!!


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 23, 2013)

This one is nice and close to home. Looking forward to it.
Frankster41


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 23, 2013)

*West bend swap meet*

Looking forward to being there, but not as a vendor this year!
I will be carrying a locking spring fork around for sale,
if someone is looking for me!
I also have some keys for jason from manitowoc!
Wes pinchot
fender doctor


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 24, 2013)

*West bend swap meet*

Good swap meet!
Lots of great collector and vendors!
Many thanks to jeff olsen for all arrangements
and organizing the event! A must for next year!
Wes


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 24, 2013)

anybody get any pictures? sorry I couldn't make it guys.

Nick.


----------

